# Is She a Female Betta?



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

So someone brought to my attention that my betta, Betty, has long ventral fins which I didn't know was usually characteristic of male bettas! Could Betty be male?? 

I tried to get a good video of her but it's difficult. Let me know if more photos or videos are needed. 

Thank you! 

https://vimeo.com/172991519


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

That is 100% male. No ovaries


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Omgosh! How do you look for ovaries? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

Look at his belly in the video. Right above his ventrals you see the dark circular mass, that's his intestines. In females, right behind that will be a triangular shape. That triangle is the ovaries. In Betty you don't see that.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Oh woooow!! Thank you  What kind of betta would he be then? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

He is a Halfmoon Plakat. He might be a marble. Not sure on color pattern though. Either piebald or samurai. I'm not the best at patterns yet.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Yeah, when I got him, he was completely white so he definitely changed/marbled. I'll have to look up those patterns. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Aluyasha (Sep 2, 2010)

I agree, that is a boy. Hopefully he wasn't in a sorority? lol


----------



## BettaStarter24 (Mar 24, 2014)

I believe under Betta Care there is a sticky regarding colors and patterns


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

HAHA I am laughing randomly while cooking right now at this new revelation. He'll keep his name though: Betty White the male halfmoon plakat. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

No, he wasn't in a sorority. I WAS thinking about it two months ago but whilst doing my research, I became too afraid of females biting each other and how it's a stressful environment for them. 

If I ever do a sorority in the future, I'm definitely going to make sure everyone is 100% FEMALE lol!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fleetfish (Jun 29, 2010)

He's very glamourous!


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

Betty White the male betta XD I love it!

My boy is named Ruby and my family gives me a hard time over it. Apparently Ruby should only be a girls name xP


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Ruby is a great name!!! I love fun and interesting names for pets and personally think it's boring when people say, "my pet is a boy though. I can't give him that!" But I'm pretty sure aside from certain medications, your pet doesn't care about gender haha! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

My new (very male) betta looks like a strawberry, so somehow he got the nickname Mammu - Estonian cutesy-girly word for berry. To keep he's manly ego from crashing we're telling him his "real" name is Manfred Von Maserati :wink3:

So Betty White the male halfmoon plakat sounds awesome!


----------



## NiceCrocs (May 14, 2016)

MANFRED VON MASERATI!

XD I know what I'm naming my first born son.


----------



## Gariana (Jul 22, 2015)

NiceCrocs said:


> MANFRED VON MASERATI!
> 
> XD I know what I'm naming my first born son.


SnortLOL! :laugh:


----------



## Kurapimpa (Jul 2, 2016)

Oh my goodness hahaha. Well, I can't blame you for the mixup. At first glance, he looked female to me too.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

Manfred HAHA!! Great name 

It didn't help that Betty was labelled as female when I got her... I mean him lol! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

You can normally tell by the thickness of the body and head, you have a boy there!

Funny how that happens :lol: hard to tell with plakats sometimes so I definitely don't blame you! I had thought Renji was possibly a girl for the longest time when he was younger until he bulked up and got all sassy with his flaring.


----------



## mingking (Mar 7, 2016)

I figured the flaring and the bubble nesting was normal and Betty didn't have a really big beard like my others. Now that I know he's male, all the signs of his maleness are becoming more and more obvious to me. D'oh!!

Tell me about it! Betty looked like this when I got him! 











Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Crash (Jul 19, 2015)

Wow! No wonder he was labeled wrong :lol: doesn't even look like the same fish. Amazing.


----------

